# #14 Georgia Tech vs. #20 Miami Thursday night



## Jody Hawk (Sep 13, 2009)

Do y'all think Tech will bounce back from a lackluster 2nd half performance against Clemson to beat the Hurricanes?  The past game's performance against Clemson won't beat the Hurricanes. Nesbitt has got to step up and play better. This game is at Miami.


----------



## kevina (Sep 13, 2009)

I will be on this one.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Sep 13, 2009)

Tech wins another close game on the road. Miami's D nowhere near as good as Clempson's.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Sep 13, 2009)

Jody Hawk said:


> Do y'all think Tech will bounce back from a lackluster 2nd half performance against Clemson to beat the Hurricanes?  The past game's performance against Clemson won't beat the Hurricanes. Nesbitt has got to step up and play better. This game is at Miami.



Here's a good article Jody. http://www.ajc.com/sports/georgia-te...ch-137290.html

Never sell CPJ short. He's one of the top 5 CFB coaches, the Bobby Dodd of our era !!


----------



## duckbill (Sep 13, 2009)

I, personally, don't think Miami is a #20 team.  They have ZERO defense and the only reason they had so much offense was because the Noles had ZERO defense.

While I beleive Tech can easily beat the Canes, Nesbitt's passing will need to improve a lot over the Climpson game.  The speed of Miami will require better timed routes and crisper passes.


----------



## bullgator (Sep 13, 2009)

Ok, I'll be the odd man out and take Miami.


----------



## schleylures (Sep 13, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> Tech wins another close game on the road. Miami's D nowhere near as good as Clempson's.



I think you are right. But we need to get some passing going on. A couple of short hook routes and a couple of twenty yards passes in the air we help build some confidence, and open up the running som e.


----------



## schleylures (Sep 13, 2009)

I hope that we do not have to receive Kickoffs very often. I hate the way they are receiving and trying to block out on returns with four guys up and the receiver follows them. Give the receiver the option to bounce outside, inside, not just stay in line.


----------



## Predator56 (Sep 13, 2009)

What scares me is Miami has a mboile QB who can throw accurately to speedy receivers. Derrick Morgan will have a harder time tracking him down and none of the other Def Line are proven. We better move the ball like last year or we will lose big. I am not confident in our defense at all


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 13, 2009)

Miami by 6


----------



## Resica (Sep 13, 2009)

Tech by  2 scores.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 13, 2009)

Both defenses looked bad on Pass coverage but Miami's QB looks to be a much better passer than Nesbitt. 
i'm kinda thinking Miami is gonna blow them out.


----------



## troutman34 (Sep 13, 2009)

We really don't know about Miami.  Look at FSU this weekend.  I think Tech wins this game a little easier than it did against Clemson, but three games is twelve games is tough.  We will see.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Sep 13, 2009)

rhbama3 said:


> Both defenses looked bad on Pass coverage but Miami's QB looks to be a much better passer than Nesbitt.
> i'm kinda thinking Miami is gonna blow them out.



I agree. Not sure if they blow them out, but I think they pull out the W in a close game.


----------



## schleylures (Sep 13, 2009)

rhbama3 said:


> Both defenses looked bad on Pass coverage but Miami's QB looks to be a much better passer than Nesbitt.
> i'm kinda thinking Miami is gonna blow them out.



I hope you are not right.
MustangMatt is going to rip me a new if you are.


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Sep 13, 2009)

The offensive line will have to play much better and Nesbitt will have to do a better job at passing if we are going to win. Need to throw short-intermediate passes when needed instead of going for the long down field passes all the time. 

And if the o-line cant open it up in middle for Dwyer, he needs to get outside.

Someone on the D-Line needs to help out Morgan also.


----------



## tjl1388 (Sep 13, 2009)

troutman34 said:


> We really don't know about Miami.  Look at FSU this weekend.  I think Tech wins this game a little easier than it did against Clemson, but three games is twelve games is tough.  We will see.



I don't think you can take anything from f$u's game yesterday.  They were playing on 5 days rest after possible one of the hardest fought games they will play all year. I don't think they had any gas in the tank.

As I have said in other post UM's D played a very vanilla style system with only a 4 man rush and lb's staying home to protect against Ponder running wild. F$U's OL is easily one of the best in the ACC so I am not the least bit surprised we had very little pass rush.
Um was also was without its starting 2 DE's, a safety and a cb.   We should be at full strength Thurs. night.

I have no doubt that GT will score but we have to match them score for score and get GT to break rhythm.

Can we beat Gt?  Not sure, but I can tell you I am way more exited about it this year than I have been in the past. We actually have any offense this year. 

I hope it's not like last week, I don't know if my ticker can handle another on of those.


----------



## bullgator (Sep 13, 2009)

Miami has better athletes on "D" than Clemson in my opinion. Now coaching is another matter!!!!!!!. If the UM coaches can come up with any reasonable game plan against the option, they have the athletes to do a much better job. I would also say that Miami is probably fired up after a big win and maybe now thinking they are in legit contention for the ACC crown. I really think UM comes in loaded for bear......or bees .


----------



## tjl1388 (Sep 13, 2009)

bullgator said:


> Miami has better athletes on "D" than Clemson in my opinion. Now coaching is another matter!!!!!!!. If the UM coaches can come up with any reasonable game plan against the option, they have the athletes to do a much better job. I would also say that Miami is probably fired up after a big win and maybe now thinking they are in legit contention for the ACC crown. I really think UM comes in loaded for bear......or bees .



From the players I talked to Monday night they weren't to happy about losing 4 straight either....  I don't think being "jacked" up will be a problem.

This is gonna be a looooong week until Thurs. night.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Sep 13, 2009)

Depends how the teams play.  If GT plays like they did this week (one offensive td)...Miami will mop the field with them.


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 13, 2009)

I guess we will really see what these teams are made of if the both  do what the are capiable of doing. I personally think nesbitt needs to keep the ball on the ground. Come on Tech show them what you can do.I think it will be a close one.


----------



## ACguy (Sep 13, 2009)

Miami is a 4 point favorite. Should be a good game.


----------



## bullgator (Sep 13, 2009)

Once again Vegas differs from the polls. A #22 team is favored by 4 over the #13 team.


----------



## Jhunt (Sep 13, 2009)

Miami BIG.   Of course, Tech does seem to have their number, but I believe this is the year that streak starts in the other direction.


----------



## Blue Iron (Sep 13, 2009)

I hate to say it but I think Miami wins. I'll be pulling for Tech.


----------



## mattakinbimwalker (Sep 13, 2009)

I think Miami will definitely be ready to play Tech. Tech has owned Miami over the past few years and they will be ready to play. However, I dont think Miami will beat Tech. I could be wrong and I will be the first to admit it if I am wrong. Tech has too many weapons on offense and I think CPJ is a much better coach. Tech will be ready there is no doubt in that. I think if Tech doesnt turn the ball over and Tech is able to run and Nesbitt can pass better than he did last week...Tech wins by a touchdown or maybe two. I dont think Tech will blow Miami out like last year but I dont think Miami will beat Tech. Clemson always has great athletes and always plays Tech tough...thats just the Tech / Clemson rivalry. I dont think Miami has the defense to stop Tech the whole game either. I say it will be much closer than last year because Miami is a great program. Georgia Tech 31 Miami 21 Go Jackets!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 13, 2009)

I am going to have to take the Canes in this one...


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 13, 2009)

I believe Nesbitt will play much better than he did against Clemson.


----------



## mattakinbimwalker (Sep 14, 2009)

Yeah I agree with you Jody...Nesbitt will be better. CPJ will make adjustments and Josh is a smart player. I just hope Tech gets away from this game without any injuries. Like I said, I think Tech wins by a touchdown or more but we have a lot of tough teams this year to play after this Thursday. (i.e. FSU, Va Tech, Virginia at home and UGA.) We need people healthy. Despite what many fellow Jackets think, UGA will be tough this year as always. Joe Cox is coming on at QB. Perhaps one of the best things that could have happened to Tech was to have such a barn burner with Clemson. I would be really worried about Tech if they had blown Clemson out, consequently going into Thursday overly confident. (uh hmm LSU) Go Jackets!!!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 14, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> Tech wins another close game on the road. Miami's D nowhere near as good as Clempson's.



bingo.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Sep 14, 2009)

schleylures said:


> I hope you are not right.
> MustangMatt is going to rip me a new if you are.



No, I'm a little more classy than you.

Miami is going to exploit Tech's defense.  Tech is going to exploit Miami's defense.  

I think we may be looking at a shootout type of game here.  The difference in the game will be Nesbitt's ability to pass.  If he can get some critical completions when needed then there will be another thursday night Math party on North Avenue.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 14, 2009)

schleylures said:


> I hope that we do not have to receive Kickoffs very often. I hate the way they are receiving and trying to block out on returns with four guys up and the receiver follows them. Give the receiver the option to bounce outside, inside, not just stay in line.



I agree.  My problem is that the returner, when he has to wait on his blockers, just doesn't have any speed built up when he hits the first wave.

Hopefully, we took notes on how Clemson does it.  They sure did light us up.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 14, 2009)

Jhunt said:


> Miami BIG.   Of course, Tech does seem to have their number, but I believe this is the year that streak starts in the other direction.



I think you also took Clemson so keep on picking them that way.

I honestly don't think Nesbitt will have to do much passing.


----------



## Rangerboats (Sep 14, 2009)

Nesbitt better play better!! I don't care if its by one point or twenty......GO YELLOW JACKETS!!!


----------



## yelojaket (Sep 14, 2009)

Looking at our schedule before the season started, this is the game that concerned me most. We've won 4 in a row including last year's embarassment on national television. Miami would love to return the favor and will be geeked up big-time. What bothers me most is the fact that Miami has an extra 3 days to rest, get healthy, and prepare for our offense. I predict a close game that will come down to some key play-calling and adjustments in the 4th quarter. I'm glad we have CPJ pushing the buttons...


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 14, 2009)

I'd put my money on Miami! I HATE BOTH TEAMS! TOO BAD THEY BOTH CAN'T LOOSE!

I am looking forward to watching the game, though. I bet it will be a good one.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## GRIZZLER46 (Sep 14, 2009)

Silver Britches said:


> I'd put my money on Miami! I HATE BOTH TEAMS! TOO BAD THEY BOTH CAN'T LOOSE!
> 
> I am looking forward to watching the game, though. I bet it will be a good one.
> 
> GO DAWGS!



Prime example of why I'm a tech fan ....


----------



## tjl1388 (Sep 14, 2009)

GRIZZLER46 said:


> Prime example of why I'm a tech fan ....[/QUOTE
> 
> Even though I am not a tech fan obviously I agree 100%...some people simply fail at the interweb and find it necessary to interject their uselss banter into every non-"their team" thread.
> 
> Here's to hoping for a good game.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Sep 14, 2009)

GRIZZLER46 said:


> Prime example of why I'm a tech fan ....





tjl1388 said:


> GRIZZLER46 said:
> 
> 
> > Prime example of why I'm a tech fan ....[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## tjl1388 (Sep 14, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> tjl1388 said:
> 
> 
> > You're right, Lord knows fans of your teams don't do what they can to get in their "hate" pokes at the Dawgs....
> ...


----------



## BlackSmoke (Sep 14, 2009)

tjl1388 said:


> My "fans" could care less what the dogs do...*the only thing we share is our hatred for the gaytors*.



Well that I can agree with...


----------



## troutman34 (Sep 14, 2009)

tjl1388 said:


> I don't think you can take anything from f$u's game yesterday.  They were playing on 5 days rest after possible one of the hardest fought games they will play all year. I don't think they had any gas in the tank.
> 
> As I have said in other post UM's D played a very vanilla style system with only a 4 man rush and lb's staying home to protect against Ponder running wild. F$U's OL is easily one of the best in the ACC so I am not the least bit surprised we had very little pass rush.
> Um was also was without its starting 2 DE's, a safety and a cb.   We should be at full strength Thurs. night.
> ...




Lets not forget that Tech was on 5 days rest against Clemson.  Playing it's third game is twelve days.  That is no excuse for FSU to play as poorly as they did.  Tech put 31 on Jax St. in the first half.  We still don't know what Miami has but we should Thursday night.


----------



## troutman34 (Sep 14, 2009)

ChiefOsceola said:


> Depends how the teams play.  If GT plays like they did this week (one offensive td)...Miami will mop the field with them.



If Florida St plays like they did Saturday they will get the floor mopped with them every game the rest of the year!


----------



## irishleprechaun (Sep 14, 2009)

I think Miami wins as much as I hate to say it.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Sep 14, 2009)

troutman34 said:


> If Florida St plays like they did Saturday they will get the floor mopped with them every game the rest of the year!



Odd.  I didn't see anything about FSU in the title of this thread.   

Agreed though.  That's why I don't condemn the whole season off of any other one game performance.  Even on a good week, not sure if FSU has enough to handle BYU this year though.  We'll see Saturday if we have anything.


----------



## tjl1388 (Sep 14, 2009)

F$U will play the winner of Thurs. nights game for the acc title. You heard it here first.


----------



## Grand Slam (Sep 14, 2009)

ChiefOsceola said:


> Odd.  I didn't see anything about FSU in the title of this thread.
> 
> Agreed though.  That's why I don't condemn the whole season off of any other one game performance.  Even on a good week, not sure if FSU has enough to handle BYU this year though.  We'll see Saturday if we have anything.



Take the money line on FSU. They pound BYU Saturday.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Sep 14, 2009)

Grand Slam said:


> Take the money line on FSU. They pound BYU Saturday.



Hope you're right.  We have the better athletes.  We just need to play disciplined and execute.


----------



## Tulip (Sep 14, 2009)

tjl1388 said:


> F$U will play the winner of Thurs. nights game for the acc title. You heard it here first.



I wouldnt forget about VT and North Carolina. They will be in that mix also. The coastal div is gonna be tough this year.

If we ,GT, can get some first downs and control the clock and if we have no turnovers ie. fumbles we will win this one by 10 points. If we have any turnover problems I think Miami blows us out. Jacory Harris looked good in the FSU game. The key is to keep him off the field. But if Miami does win they still have VT and Oklahoma next. That schedule is brutal.


----------



## tjl1388 (Sep 15, 2009)

VT, Stack the box make T. Taylor throw, I agree its gonna be a tough one.  We actually play better in their house...plus I'll be there..

UNC, they needed a safety to beat Connecticut...not worried unless I see something different.

Oklahoma, will be a dog fight like no other.  They embarassed us in Norman last year.  I do think we lose but its non-conference so no worries...


----------



## bullgator (Sep 15, 2009)

tjl1388 said:


> GRIZZLER46 said:
> 
> 
> > Prime example of why I'm a tech fan ....[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## tjl1388 (Sep 15, 2009)

bullgator said:


> tjl1388 said:
> 
> 
> > If we can only "interject" on threads related to our team(s), then you better keep this one going for a long time because it's not very often UM gets to headline a thread!


----------



## Bullpup969 (Sep 15, 2009)

well i would have to say that it is a close one and that the tech players are nerds!  op2:


----------



## lilburnjoe (Sep 15, 2009)

The mods won't let me say what my thoughts are on the poochie woochies !!


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Sep 15, 2009)

I believe Miami's style of D " keep the boys loose and let their athletic talent make plays"  is exactly that PJ wants.  We will see how that one works out.  On D I believe GT's secondary is much better than FSU's.  If we can get a decent pass rush we will do very well on that side of the ball.  Either UM's O is one of the best in college football or FSU's D is not that great.  I think it might be a little of both.  27-13 GT


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Sep 15, 2009)

Oh yeah I forgot... good luck Tjl.  No matter what else happens I hope both sides exit the game injury free.


----------



## bullgator (Sep 16, 2009)

I just read that UM has 2 DBs out for the game.


----------



## tjl1388 (Sep 16, 2009)

bullgator said:


> I just read that UM has 2 DBs out for the game.



One is the same backup safety that was out for the F$U game and the other is a corner out due to a concussion from the F$U game.

The guy replacing him is faster and tougher but this is his first year playing at CB, #9 Sam Shields.

No excuses.

Thanks Krazie, same to you guys.


----------



## huntindawg (Sep 16, 2009)

Jody Hawk said:


> I believe Nesbitt will play much better than he did against Clemson.



Haha..he couldn't play much worse. If I was a techie and he doesn't up his completion percentage to at least 50% against this crappy Miami D, I'd be very worried.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 16, 2009)

huntindawg said:


> Haha..he couldn't play much worse. If I was a techie and he doesn't up his completion percentage to at least 50% against this crappy Miami D, I'd be very worried.



He rushed for 51 yards and threw for 63 yards on the final two drives of the game, which tied and won it, respectively.

I'll take that from my QB.

At the end of the year when Clemson smokes Carolina (again), maybe all of the UGA fans will quit talking about how Clemson wasn't any good.


----------



## huntindawg (Sep 16, 2009)

Doc, I'm guessing when Jody spoke to him playing better that he meant in the throwing department.  I know he played well with his decisions in pitching the ball and keeping the ball (as evidenced by the no fumbles lost, at least I don't remember any).  I'm sure you would take that every game because I don't think I can remember it happening since he's been at QB except in the UGA game last year.

 But you can't honestly sit there and say that if he goes 3 for 14 every game, you'll take that????


----------



## jwea89 (Sep 16, 2009)

Nesbitt most definitely has to improve his passing ability. If he hits short square routes over the middle, 10 or 15 yard passes, the run game will be wide open all day, but if he doesnt pass, tech will struggle to run. Got a nice little preview of what could happen on that last drive against clemson when he hit allen over the middle then thomas out wide, the running game was opened up a bit....game tomorrow should be a good one, id give points total 42+


----------



## tjl1388 (Sep 16, 2009)

jwea89 said:


> Nesbitt most definitely has to improve his passing ability. If he hits short square routes over the middle, 10 or 15 yard passes, the run game will be wide open all day, but if he doesnt pass, tech will struggle to run. Got a nice little preview of what could happen on that last drive against clemson when he hit allen over the middle then thomas out wide, the running game was opened up a bit....game tomorrow should be a good one, id give points total 42+



So your playing the under..the line is 53 on points.

I'm taking the over...not sure what you guys are gonna score.....

J/K, but hey a man can dream right.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 16, 2009)

huntindawg said:


> Doc, I'm guessing when Jody spoke to him playing better that he meant in the throwing department.  I know he played well with his decisions in pitching the ball and keeping the ball (as evidenced by the no fumbles lost, at least I don't remember any).  I'm sure you would take that every game because I don't think I can remember it happening since he's been at QB except in the UGA game last year.
> 
> But you can't honestly sit there and say that if he goes 3 for 14 every game, you'll take that????



No, he definitely needs to improve in the passing game, but we showed we can win without him having a good passing game.  Personally, I'd rather have him throwing a lot less.  We were very predictable in our passing game thursday night... first play of the game, 3rd downs...  I think we threw the ball too much thursday night and I think we threw it too much against LSU.  Our offense has proven that it can pick up 3rd downs on the ground.

If Nes throws it less maybe he doesn't throw the 2 picks and we score a few more points.

I'm just saying it was Nesbitt's effort that ultimately won us the game.  He did not let his poor night throwing the ball deter him from going out there and making plays with his feet and winning us the game.  Hopefully the coaching staff can get him some plays dialed up to help him get some rhythm and confidence.


----------



## huntindawg (Sep 16, 2009)

I would argue that CPJ outcoached the young Dabo and that's what won you the game.  Scoring two td's on special teams and only winning by 3 would tell me this.  Also, I would argue that if he throws less than he did the other night (yet keeps the same amount of completions), Tech won't be able to run the ball on third down successfully.  When you throw the ball 10 times a game and only complete 4 or 5 passes, you're gonna have a hard time picking up yardage on 3rd and longs.


----------



## Tulip (Sep 16, 2009)

huntindawg said:


> I would argue that CPJ outcoached the young Dabo and that's what won you the game.  Scoring two td's on special teams and only winning by 3 would tell me this.  Also, I would argue that if he throws less than he did the other night (yet keeps the same amount of completions), Tech won't be able to run the ball on third down successfully.  When you throw the ball 10 times a game and only complete 4 or 5 passes, you're gonna have a hard time picking up yardage on 3rd and longs.



Tech wont have many of those 3rd and long plays. They are gonna get it done and first and second down.

Man I am stoked for this game. I have a bet with a coworker and we have been harrassing each other all week long. I keep telling him half of a U is a L.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 16, 2009)

huntindawg said:


> I would argue that CPJ outcoached the young Dabo and that's what won you the game.  Scoring two td's on special teams and only winning by 3 would tell me this.  Also, I would argue that if he throws less than he did the other night (yet keeps the same amount of completions), Tech won't be able to run the ball on third down successfully.  When you throw the ball 10 times a game and only complete 4 or 5 passes, you're gonna have a hard time picking up yardage on 3rd and longs.



see the UGA game last year.  We picked up quite a few 3rd and longs on the ground.

I definitely think CPJ outcoached Dabo.  Our offense only scored 16 points on its own.  

Bottom line for me is that the coaches need to call more plays that give Nesbitt a better chance of success.  That way everybody wins: the OL doesn't have to block as long, we have LB's covering speedy A-backs, we gain yardage,  the defense has to be aware of the pass, and Nesbitt gets rhythm and confidence. 

I know its not just as easy as speaking it into existence and I'm definitely not saying I know more than CPJ.  But I honestly do not think the coaching staff thought he'd have this much trouble hitting the deep routes so they limited their pass plays to the homeruns.


----------



## Bustem (Sep 16, 2009)

Common now..top five coach...Pete Carroll, Urban Meyer,Les Miles, Mack Brown  and then I reckon you are saying Paul Johnson.  I am not saying he is not a good coach, but top five.  Gonna have to disagree on that one.


----------



## Tim L (Sep 16, 2009)

This came scares me if for no other reason their at home and their still Miami.


----------



## PWalls (Sep 16, 2009)

Rouster said:


> This came scares me if for no other reason their at home and their still Miami.



Yep. Couple that with performance last week and I do not have a warm, fuzzy feeling.


----------



## tjl1388 (Sep 16, 2009)

PWalls said:


> Yep. Couple that with performance last week and I do not have a warm, fuzzy feeling.



And the fact that the vegas line has moved to 5-5.5....that's alot of $$$$ UM's way.

I just hope for once we can come through.


----------



## schleylures (Sep 16, 2009)

god luck to miami. But I sure hope you loose. Go jackets I will see ya'll here tomorrow night.


----------



## maker4life (Sep 17, 2009)

Miami wins this by two TD's . I like Paul Johson but anybody thinking Tech wins because of a big coaching advantage is wrong . 

I hate Miami and hate picking them but I really believe they'll get this one .


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 17, 2009)

maker4life said:


> Miami wins this by two TD's . I like Paul Johson but anybody thinking Tech wins because of a big coaching advantage is wrong .
> 
> I hate Miami and hate picking them but I really believe they'll get this one .



the semi's sure could have used a coaching advantage when they squandered 30 seconds at the end of the game...

face it maker, just because the u beat your noles doesn't make them a great football team.


----------



## maker4life (Sep 17, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> the semi's sure could have used a coaching advantage when they squandered 30 seconds at the end of the game...
> 
> face it maker, just because the u beat your noles doesn't make them a great football team.





A gallon of super glue for Fortson's gloves is what we needed . That being said  , I believe Miami really helped themselves with the new assistants they brought in .


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 17, 2009)

maker4life said:


> A gallon of super glue for Fortson's gloves is what we needed . That being said  , I believe Miami really helped themselves with the new assistants they brought in .



Miami and FSU play 10 times I think they split them down the middle at 5 W's apiece.

Replacing Nix alone should get them 2 more TD's per game.

Their new DC was good enough for Butch Davis, so he must be pretty good.

I still think they have a problem with the guy at the top, though.  I don't see Shannon taking them back to the top.


----------



## dutchman (Sep 17, 2009)

tjl1388 said:


> I hope it's not like last week, I don't know if my ticker can handle another on of those.



As a Tech fan, you and I are in agreement on this point! Took my over an hour to get to sleep after last Thursday's game...


----------



## tjl1388 (Sep 17, 2009)

maker4life said:


> I believe Miami really helped themselves with the new assistants they brought in .



Nail...meet head...

If we win this football game it will be because of Mark Whipple, our new OC.....remember the name.  He is the truth.

Without him and with P.Nix at the helm F$U would have PASTED us..by 3 td's easy.  The fact that he is still unemployed speaks volumes for it inability to run an offense.  The man was HORRID with a capitol H.  Of course I'm not telling you Tech fans anything you don't already know.

If we can stop that beast of a rover GT has, we will score...and we will score..and score, you get the idea.  I have no illusions that we will stop CPJ's offense, we are too young on D to stop them.  Our only hope is to hang half a hundred on the board and duke it out point for point.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 17, 2009)

You're one of the bright ones tjl.  Most of your Cane brethren just know they've got the 3O all figured out.

All you have to do is stack 8 in the box, right?


----------



## ACguy (Sep 17, 2009)

I think Miami is going to win they seem to have alot more talent. But I would like to see GTwin.


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 17, 2009)

Miami looks good this year!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 17, 2009)

SuperSport said:


> Miami looks good this year!


 
Not what I wanted to see. When Miami's good, they are real good, and this is a very young team. 

I think we know who Tebow's replacement will be next year....................Miami.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Sep 17, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> the semi's sure could have used a coaching advantage when they squandered 30 seconds at the end of the game...
> 
> face it maker, just because the u beat your noles doesn't make them a great football team.




So are the Canes a great football team now?   Sorry Doc, had to


----------



## General Lee (Sep 17, 2009)

That Division 2 offense Tech runs is about of gas.


----------



## Buzz (Sep 17, 2009)

General Lee said:


> That Division 2 offense Tech runs is about of gas.



You dawg fans kill me.   You scored what 10 points against one of the worst defenses in Div1 football and GT only musters 17 points against Miami (which I'd say has a much better defense than  Oklahoma State) and you proclaim our offense dead.

Funny.

Tech's O-Line (and D-Line) for that matter is not very good.   2nd week in a row our lines got whipped.


----------



## Predator56 (Sep 17, 2009)

houston torched ok state for 45!!!


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 18, 2009)

Buzz said:


> You dawg fans kill me.   You scored what 10 points against one of the worst defenses in Div1 football and GT only musters 17 points against Miami (which I'd say has a much better defense than  Oklahoma State) and you proclaim our offense dead.
> 
> Funny.
> 
> Tech's O-Line (and D-Line) for that matter is not very good.   2nd week in a row our lines got whipped.




I was pulling for Miami, I think they are the best in the ACC, and are straight out better than Tech is or was tonight. I don't think I made one bad comment towards ya'll tonight and I know your comment wasn't towards me (your one of the GT's that isn't that bad) but to defend my UGA buddies and my UGA team, we lost to the #9 team in the country and ya'll lost to the #20. So atleast we lost to a HIGHER ranked team!


----------



## ACguy (Sep 18, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Not what I wanted to see. When Miami's good, they are real good, and this is a very young team.
> 
> I think we know who Tebow's replacement will be next year....................Miami.



They will get alot of preseason hype from ESPN next year because they will play OSU early.


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 18, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Not what I wanted to see. When Miami's good, they are real good, and this is a very young team.
> 
> I think we know who Tebow's replacement will be next year....................Miami.



They were decent last year, just VERY young and didn't have any discipline or guidance! But now they have a GOOD QB, speed and a plenty of talent! Coaching isn't too bad either!


----------



## Cadcom (Sep 18, 2009)

I like the quote from the Miami D-back. "If their style of offense was that good you'd see more teams running it".  I guess time will tell if that is the case or not.


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 18, 2009)

Cadcom said:


> I like the quote from the Miami D-back. "If their style of offense was that good you'd see more teams running it"




     Thats funny!


----------



## DBM78 (Sep 18, 2009)

Cadcom said:


> I like the quote from the Miami D-back. "If their style of offense was that good you'd see more teams running it".  I guess time will tell if that is the case or not.



I think the coach Randy Shannon said it not a player.


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 18, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> The mods won't let me say what my thoughts are on the poochie woochies !!



Oh no, the big old bad moderators are keeping pansywansy down.


----------



## sandhillmike (Sep 18, 2009)

6 completions against UM's D? GT is in for a hard year. Actually any time the ball was thrown, Tech looked like crap.


----------



## Predator56 (Sep 18, 2009)

SuperSport said:


> but to defend my UGA buddies and my UGA team, we lost to the #9 team in the country and ya'll lost to the #20. So atleast we lost to a HIGHER ranked team!



earth to you: houston scored 45 on OK state and beat them rather easily....you guys and your top 5 recruiting classes managed 10 points


----------



## tjl1388 (Sep 18, 2009)

DBM78 said:


> I think the coach Randy Shannon said it not a player.



Randy Phillips out senior safety said it.


We looked good tonight but the 4th quarter was really sloppy.  You do that against a VT or OK., both of which we play next, and they'll torch us.

No offense to Tech fans but there should have been at least 2 more td's up there tonight.  After that the play calling went conservative because they know tech couldn't move the football.


----------



## proside (Sep 18, 2009)

tjl1388 said:


> Randy Phillips out senior safety said it.
> 
> 
> We looked good tonight but the 4th quarter was really sloppy.  You do that against a VT or OK., both of which we play next, and they'll torch us.
> ...



Congradulations TJ,

I think Miami made 2 teams look bad so far this year. You have an exciting offense to watch.

I am no Miami fan and i was rooting for Tech but could not help but be impressed by your teams play!


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 18, 2009)

I wonder where that "awesome" 3o offense was in the last 2 games, oh yeah, I remember now they have to execute it perfectly.  Hmmmm, I believe the Miami coach must've talked to Les Miles and got his "Tech Blueprint". 

Don't worry techies, ya'll will get a chance at the Dawgs again this year.  Just don't wanna hear any excuses. Uga lost to a team that was ranked higher, and then beat a conference team.


----------



## maker4life (Sep 18, 2009)

tjl1388 said:


> Randy Phillips out senior safety said it.
> 
> 
> We looked good tonight but the 4th quarter was really sloppy.  You do that against a VT or OK., both of which we play next, and they'll torch us.
> ...



That was junk time and when they had to they stepped it up at the end . I hate Miami but like I've said ya'll have a pretty darn good team this year and Harris is one heck of a QB(and no those aren't self serving statements) . I believe ya'll will handle the overrated Hookies next week with not much problem .


----------



## feathersnantlers (Sep 18, 2009)

*Miami's QB has an ARM UGA DON'T*

Even your ole alumni Buck, says Cox doesn't have enough arm for the long throws. No way Cox could have made those first 2 throws on that first drive.

Miami is stout, they will go far this year. Don't forget they beat VT last year.

GT is in for a world of hurt this year. We have no depth, no O-line, only one D-line man, and the secondary is terrible. We can't step up in the 4th qtr b/c everyone is so winded and worn out. If CPJ doesn't get some some good recruiting we are in for a world of hurt in the next 2 years. I say 2 years b/c that's all I give CPJ to make this work.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 18, 2009)

Buzz said:


> Tech's O-Line (and D-Line) for that matter is not very good.   2nd week in a row our lines got whipped.



It kills me that not only has GT's o-line not gotten better, they've actually gotten worse.

I just can't figure that out.

Bottom line is GT played like it was their first rodeo last night.  People missed tons of blocks on the perimeter, had tons of false start penalties, had a lot of holding or block in the back penalties (one brught a TD back), and had lots of blown coverages.  

Miami play calling was great.  Great mix and Harris did a great job of looking downfield all night.  Our secondary is pretty good, but without a push up front, they were hung out to dry.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 18, 2009)

SuperSport said:


> we lost to the #9 team in the country and ya'll lost to the #20. So atleast we lost to a HIGHER ranked team!



pre-season #9... UGA fans, of all people, should know that preseason rankings don't mean jack.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 18, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> pre-season #9... UGA fans, of all people, should know that preseason rankings don't mean jack.


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 18, 2009)

Hey Doc, that high school offense looked REALLY well last night.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Sep 18, 2009)

We just got beat by a better team.

Oh, *woooooooooo PIG  sooie !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 18, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> We just got beat by a better team.
> 
> Oh, *woooooooooo PIG  sooie !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Disclaimer-This post is meant for the enjoyment of liljoey.  The other Tech fans here need not take offense.

It sure was fun watching your gnats get the crap kicked out of them last night.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Sep 18, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Disclaimer-This post is meant for the enjoyment of liljoey.  The other Tech fans here need not take offense.
> 
> It sure was fun watching your gnats get the crap kicked out of them last night.



Yep, and the only way he will feel better about it is if UGA loses this week. Nice to know what he hangs his hat on  The "meltdown" continues....


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 18, 2009)

emusmacker said:


> Hey Doc, that high school offense looked REALLY well last night.



and your pro style looked great against Oklahoma State.  Congratulations.

Until the Boodogs beat that HS offense, you can just keep quiet.

Or are you a Miami fan, now, too?

Go Dawgs/Raiders/Tarheels/Bulls/Canes!!!!


----------



## bmason300 (Sep 18, 2009)

It's all about the "U" baby!!!

Now what do you think about the Canes or is GT that sorry of a team?

Canes Fan 4 Life!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Randy (Sep 18, 2009)

I am thinking that the only way the GT vs. UGA game is going to be any good this year is if the chearleaders play each other.  Neither of these teams is worth a cuss.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 18, 2009)

bmason300 said:


> It's all about the "U" baby!!!
> 
> Now what do you think about the Canes or is GT that sorry of a team?
> 
> Canes Fan 4 Life!!!!!!!!!



Really? Where were you the past four years when Tech was kicking the Canes all over the field?


----------



## DSGB (Sep 18, 2009)

Jody Hawk said:


> Really? Where were you the past four years when Tech was kicking the Canes all over the field?



Probably the same place most Tech and Bama fans were when Georgia and Auburn were doing the same to them.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Sep 18, 2009)

Well the good news about last nights game was atleast there are two miami punks that will think twice before messing with a man's truck in the parking lot after a game.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 18, 2009)

3 games in 12 days, pretty tough on any team.  


Other than that, NO excuses.


----------



## tjl1388 (Sep 18, 2009)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> Well the good news about last nights game was atleast there are two miami punks that will think twice before messing with a man's truck in the parking lot after a game.



Glad you took care of them.  I don't want fans like that rooting for my team.  I try to be as respectful as I can on these boards and elsewhere given the stereotype of UM's past.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 18, 2009)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> Well the good news about last nights game was atleast there are two miami punks that will think twice before messing with a man's truck in the parking lot after a game.



ah... do tell...


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 18, 2009)

Tech lost!!! That Option was on fire last night!!


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Sep 18, 2009)

Nothing too exciting... Was walking back to my truck texting my buddy and looked up to find two miami fans messing with my truck.  I yelled something not suitable for woodys  and ran straight at them.  Must have startled them because they started running away but I caught one in the back with a good hard shove.  He hit the ground and rolled about four feet.  I work in a port so I can't usually carry a gun in my car but I keep a wooden tball bat under the seat of my truck.   Had the door open and was warming up in a matter of seconds. They tore off a couple of GT stickers and were on the second one when I arrived.  I didn't stop to ask what they were doing but if I had I think I would have asked why waste time peeling stickers off trucks when there is so much beer and women around.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Sep 19, 2009)

brownceluse said:


> Tech lost!!! That Option was on fire last night!!



LOL, at least it works on the poochies !!  


*Woooooooo PIG Sooie !!!*


----------



## yellowduckdog (Sep 19, 2009)

DSGB said:


> Probably the same place most Tech and Bama fans were when Georgia and Auburn were doing the same to them.



OH no you didnt


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 20, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> LOL, at least it works on the poochies !!
> 
> 
> *Woooooooo PIG Sooie !!!*



Got your Arizona State pom poms and your bull horn ready for this Saturday sparky?


----------

